
MoviePass: the unicorn that jumped into Wall Street too soon - zwieback
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-moviepass-stock-analysis/moviepass-the-unicorn-that-jumped-into-wall-street-too-soon-idUSKCN1IG21Y?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+reuters%2FtopNews+%28News+%2F+US+%2F+Top+News%29
======
zwieback
__“The growth-at-all-costs strategy is being funded these days by the venture
community, not the public market. The last time we saw the public markets fund
a growth-at-all-costs strategy was the 1999 internet bubble, and we all know
how that ended,” said Kathleen Smith, principal at Renaissance Capital and
portfolio manager of the company’s $18.8 million IPO ETF. __

